# Takes Two to Tango, and One is a 92 Year Old Lady



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

Phyllis Sues doesn't let her arthritis and osteoporosis stop her from the enjoyment of dancing the Tango.







In the 1940s.








Exercising at 90.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 30, 2015)

That's great ,to see we actually have a couple he is 93 and his wife turned 90 in January, who we socialise with when we go dancing. They get up for every dance that is on the program. ( we do about 40 different dances at each dance )  They drive up to Queensland ( Coolangatta) each year for 3 months ( about 3000 km each way from SA) While  up there they quite often learn new dances and remember them to teach people here in SA on their return..
The couple don't look, or act in their 90s and lead very active lifestyles dancing 3-4 times a week . They have been married 69 years.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

That's a great story Kadee, good for them!  Thanks for sharing!  I bet that dancing together kept their marriage interesting and spicy!


----------



## Kadee (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh yes,his name is Ray if he notice's anyone watching when they are dancing a certain  Rhumba, with a rather, ................
well I will call it a fairly close contact move in it he will put his hand on his wife's bottom to hold her close to do the move... We have smiled at them several times and he will say after the dance is finished well!! We have been married almost 70 
years !! They both only started dancing when he retired at 60 , but that's over 30 years ago .....
Next time I see them I will ask if I can take their photo ...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2015)

That would be great Kadee!  Nice activity to start in retirement for sure!


----------

